# Croatia charter planning



## danvon

Greetings. We're thinking about a charter in Croatia either summer 2023 or 2024 (Split seems to be the place to depart from but I'd love to hear other ideas). With the strong dollar now it seems like it might make sense to book way ahead. 

I'm wondering what people have to say about experiences with the various charter companies there and conditions generally. Times of year for good sailing? Also, what qualifications have you found to be accepted? I have ASA bareboat and a pretty decent sailing/owning resume. Is the radio license thing a hassle (no equivalent in the US)? We'd probably be looking for a ~38-40 foot monohull.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AndyL

If you've done the ASA classes you could get one of these: What is an International Certificate of Competence (ICC)?

We also obtained the radio license from the FCC


> *Obtaining a Restricted Radiotelephone Operator Permit*
> File FCC Forms 159 and 605 electronically in the Universal Licensing System (ULS) with the FCC. You do not need to take a test to obtain this permit. The FCC will send the permit to you via Electronic Authorizations and it will be valid for your lifetime. Electronic Authorizations can also be accessed by logging into License Manager. Don't forget to sign and date your application and include any applicable fees; otherwise it will be dismissed.


But we've never actually gone to the Med (plans change) so can't speak to how well these are accepted.


----------



## danvon

AndyL said:


> If you've done the ASA classes you could get one of these: What is an International Certificate of Competence (ICC)?
> 
> We also obtained the radio license from the FCC
> 
> 
> But we've never actually gone to the Med (plans change) so can't speak to how well these are accepted.


Thanks. I had not heard of the ICC or the ASA equivalent.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

The Croatian charter companies websites normally have their requirements as the country is quite particular.. But they want US charterers so it's not too difficult. 
Ensure your papers are approved before you pay yyour first deposit. 

IIf staying in Split look on google/bookings.Com for "apartments". 
We were inside the old town walls fully self contained with kitchen, for about us$60 per night 

IIf you want to go to Dubrovnik then charter from there because it's too far from split. 

Refuel your boat a day before u return at some island. 
There were 18 boats in a fuel dock queue waiting to return their boats. Crazy! 

Mark


----------



## Solis CG

I think the ICC is the present requirement for bareboating in Croatia. But as suggested I would check with your charter company before proceeding with any reservation. Im not sure re the VHF license but I really couldn't see it being much of an issue.

Croatia is a great choice for relaxed sailing holidays in the Med. Most operators offer charter from May through until October, price scales up toward the mid summer months (July & August) and you'll notice that the sailing areas get a lot busier around this time. I usually find months just outside of the peak are best, avoid school summer holiday periods if you can! June or September are generally the best times to charter in Croatia, conditions are still reliable but you'll avoid the crowd.

Split and nearby Trogir are the best known charter start locations and chartering there allows you to head out to popular islands like Hvar & Vis. The area has a lot to offer but because of its popularity your perhaps less likely to find quiet bays where you can 'get away from it all.' 

It is possible to do a one week trip travelling between Dubrovnik & Split going in either direction but you'll have a couple of longer sails involved and usually be required to pay a one-way delivery fee so it depends how you feel about that! Some operators will also need you to depart the yacht earlier so that their crews can return the yacht to the starting base.

If you're looking for a quieter time of it and less populated sail areas consider starting from either Zadar or Sibenik to head out towards the Kornati islands at the northern-most end of the Dalmatian chain. There are literally hundreds of islands out that way and the vast majority are un-populated, makes for a much quieter time of it if that's what you're looking for!

I've attached some suggested itineraries we made up recently for our new website! Might be of use!

Happy sailing!
Matt - Solis Charter Group


----------



## danvon

Solis CG said:


> I think the ICC is the present requirement for bareboating in Croatia. But as suggested I would check with your charter company before proceeding with any reservation. Im not sure re the VHF license but I really couldn't see it being much of an issue.
> 
> Croatia is a great choice for relaxed sailing holidays in the Med. Most operators offer charter from May through until October, price scales up toward the mid summer months (July & August) and you'll notice that the sailing areas get a lot busier around this time. I usually find months just outside of the peak are best, avoid school summer holiday periods if you can! June or September are generally the best times to charter in Croatia, conditions are still reliable but you'll avoid the crowd.
> 
> Split and nearby Trogir are the best known charter start locations and chartering there allows you to head out to popular islands like Hvar & Vis. The area has a lot to offer but because of its popularity your perhaps less likely to find quiet bays where you can 'get away from it all.'
> 
> It is possible to do a one week trip travelling between Dubrovnik & Split going in either direction but you'll have a couple of longer sails involved and usually be required to pay a one-way delivery fee so it depends how you feel about that! Some operators will also need you to depart the yacht earlier so that their crews can return the yacht to the starting base.
> 
> If you're looking for a quieter time of it and less populated sail areas consider starting from either Zadar or Sibenik to head out towards the Kornati islands at the northern-most end of the Dalmatian chain. There are literally hundreds of islands out that way and the vast majority are un-populated, makes for a much quieter time of it if that's what you're looking for!
> 
> I've attached some suggested itineraries we made up recently for our new website! Might be of use!
> 
> Happy sailing!
> Matt - Solis Charter Group


Thanks! That’s good information. It’s looking like this would be a good trip.


----------

